# my knockoff  'buffalo wild wings'  chili lime sauce



## omahasmoker (Jun 6, 2010)

i have been misting my wings/ribs/chicken with a mixture of lime juice and jalapenos/chipotle 5 minutes before i pull them from my smoker. my kids love it and it gives a limey-spicy snap like they get when they go to the "buffalo wild wings" at the mall but without the $60 bill that comes with them.

2 cups lime juice
1/2 cup brown sugar

1/3 cup vegetable oil

2 cups diced jalapenos

1/2 cup white vinegar
1 small can chipotle peppers 
1 tsp chili powder (optional)
1/2 cup balsamic vinegar (optional)

1/2 cup canadian club whiskey (optinal)

simmer over medium heat for 5 minutes. strain through ten stacked coffee filters and store in the fridge. depending on your misting sprayer, you may need to thin this out with some water so it sprays properly. you can also mix this with whatever mop sauce you are using and use it on everything.

once you store this in the fridge, it lasts for months and never seems to go bad.


----------

